# Samantha



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe you Ladies don't know about Samantha, more known as Sam. She is sailing and I guess that she deserves your support and attention....I am a fan

espnW -- The Vendée Globe is Samantha Davies' solo odyssey - espnW
















Vendée Globe 2012-2013 - Tracking

Sam Davies - Savol

Vendée Globe - Vendée Globe 2012-2013


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

did she not have a top 2 or 3 finish within 3-5 hrs of the winner in a transatlantic in the last year?

Excellent sailor!

marty


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

blt2ski said:


> did she not have a top 2 or 3 finish within 3-5 hrs of the winner in a transatlantic in the last year?
> 
> Excellent sailor!
> 
> marty


Well, it looks like we like her more than the Ladies on this forum. Yes, it is an excellent sailor handicapped on this race by an older boat (2004) . It is a shame. The girls should have managed a way of getting her a fine boat. She would deserve that.

These are her race results. Many guys tried and did not manage to finish a Vendee Globe, well she finished one and in 4th place racing against 20 competitors. All those results are from duo or solo races and are not won against other girls but competing with the best solo sailors and a lots of them in each race.

2012
2eme ArMen Race

2011
10eme Transat Jacques Vabre (S. Gavignet)

2010
4eme Transat AG2R (R.Attanasio) 

2009
Yachtman of the Year

2008
4eme Vendée Globe 
Record du Tour des Iles Britanniques

2007
5eme Artemis Transat

2006
7eme Transat B to B 10eme Transat Jacques Vabre (J.Grégoire)
Record fém. du Tour des Iles Britanniques

2004
5eme Trophée BPE

2003
5emeTransat AG2R

2002
6eme Transat Jacques Vabre (N.Moloney)

Regards

Paulo


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

+1. Sam Davies ROCKS!!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> +1. Sam Davies ROCKS!!


Well, certainly she rocks:


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Paulo,
Clarification, is a "2eme" a 2nd place finish? likewise a 4eme a 4th? I have not seen that verbage/written term used.

marty


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

blt2ski said:


> Paulo,
> Clarification, is a "2eme" a 2nd place finish? likewise a 4eme a 4th? I have not seen that verbage/written term used.
> 
> marty


I had copy and past that. That is just a bad translation (and I did not noticed) 2eme is clearly deuxi*ème* and so on. That's French

Regards

Paulo


----------



## swimnfit (Dec 2, 2008)

BIG FAN!!!!

I'm even following her daily on the Vendee Globe App on my smartphone. She's currently 13th and 280 NM behind the leader. But hey... It's REALLY REALLY early in the race.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You know, High school francais was 30 some odd yrs ago, not much of it remains in the brain electron! kinda sorta remember a few phrases, but that is it.

Is the Vendee globe link above the how to follow the race etc website?

Marty


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, but we are following the race on the interesting boats thread. You are welcomed 

Regards

Paulo


----------

